# Uhrzeit läuft zu schnell

## Headshot XXL

Hallo,

Erstmal der Hintergrund, ich brauche einen CS 1.6 Server der 1000FPS konstannt schafft. Um das unter anderem zu Erreichen muss man in der arch/x86/include/asm/param.h CONFIG_HZ auf 2100 stellen.

```
aus

# define HZ CONFIG_HZ /* Internal kernel timer frequency */

# define USER_HZ 100 /* some user interfaces are */

# define CLOCKS_PER_SEC (USER_HZ) /* in "ticks" like times() */

wird

# define HZ 2100 /* Internal kernel timer frequency */

# define USER_HZ 1 /* some user interfaces are */

# define CLOCKS_PER_SEC 1 /* in "ticks" like times() */
```

Dann muss man noch in der include/linux/jiffies.h einige Änderungen vornehmen:

```

Aus

#elif HZ >= 1536 && HZ < 3072

# define SHIFT_HZ 11

wird 

#elif HZ >= 1536 && HZ < 3072

# define SHIFT_HZ 1

und

#define LATCH ((CLOCK_TICK_RATE + HZ/2) / HZ) /* For divider */

wird 

#define LATCH ((CLOCK_TICK_RATE + 2200/2) / 2200) /* For divider */

```

Das Problem ist jetzt, das die Uhrzeit zu Schnell läuft, auf 60 Sek. - 5 Sek. zu schnell. Das kommt durch die erhöhte HZ Zahl zu Stande. 

Ich suche seit Tagen im Kernel eine Einstellungen in der man die erhöhte HZ Zahl ausgleichen kann, so dass die Uhr wieder normal tickt.

----------

## misterjack

Vergiss die 1000 FPS, das ist eh nur Augenwischerei. Nimm 'nen Kernel mit rt-Patches versehen, unterlasse die Frickelei an Kernelsourcen und betreibe den Gameserver ohne pingboost-Dreck mit vernünftigen Netsettings. Alles 1000 mal besser als diese 1000FPS-Kacke. Davon abgesehen, dass Software von Valve eh der letzte Dreck ist.

----------

## Headshot XXL

Ich hätte eher auf qualifiziertere Anworten gehofft...

Meine Frage war durch welche Einstellungen man die Zeit wieder normalisieren kann ohne die HZ zu drosseln und nicht wie man einen guten CS Sever baut.

----------

## misterjack

Dann such die dir bei Google oder auf der Kernelmailingliste. Noch viel Spaß mit der Frickelei.

----------

## 69719

Ich geb den anderen Recht, an der Uhr rumschauben und sich dann drüber beschweren, dass sie nicht richtig geht...

----------

## think4urs11

@misterjack: Ich zitiere mal ein paar weise Worte  :Wink: 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Einen Gang zurückschalten zum Wohle des Forums wäre angebracht.

 

----------

